# 2x 4x or 6x??



## Chippy1717 (Nov 25, 2021)

What’s everyones general consensus on this? I’m interested to see everyone’s picks and reasoning as to which magnifications y’all like! I shoot a 4x but have kicked around the idea of getting a 6x!


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

I shoot 6x with my aging eyes I can see target better.


----------



## Chippy1717 (Nov 25, 2021)

Doublea17 said:


> I shoot 6x with my aging eyes I can see target better.


Clarifier?


----------



## Woodsman323 (Sep 8, 2021)

It really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

4 x for 3D. Good balance of mag, field of view and stability. Also jibes perfectly with #1 clarifier for me. 6x for target. Extra mag helps with slightly greater precision IMO.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I was using a 4X and just recently switched to a 6X with a B clarifier. I have noticed that as long as the lighting is good the 6x works good for me.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I started off with a 2X in the 70s. Went up to a 4X in the late 70s to early 80s. Went up to a 5X in the 80s. Up to a 6X in the 90s. Up to a 7X in the early 2000s. Down to 6X around 2010. Down to 5X around 2018. Now at 74, I am looking into a 4X. The circle of life in archery.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

2x for indoor 4x outdoors


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Totally trial & error as it is your eyes & what you want to be able to see! Am 76 & use 6X with 3/32 peep & no clarifier & on clean target at 20 yards can see the X inside the ring.
You need to try out different combinations of lens power, peep size or try using a clarifier to find out what works best for YOU!


----------



## ziemerjp (Sep 24, 2021)

i know this wasn’t one of your options but i shoot an 8x for indoor and i love it, down range optics is a great lens! good luck!!


----------



## Chippy1717 (Nov 25, 2021)

ziemerjp said:


> i know this wasn’t one of your options but i shoot an 8x for indoor and i love it, down range optics is a great lens! good luck!!


Hey that’s not a bad option to try!


----------



## dswelfelt (Aug 30, 2021)

sharptrenton said:


> I was using a 4X and just recently switched to a 6X with a B clarifier. I have noticed that as long as the lighting is good the 6x works good for me.


My struggle...wearing glasses...is the balance between the scope lens and the clarifier strength. Trial and error seems to take a lot of time. Anyone have a resource to simplify the process?


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

dswelfelt said:


> My struggle...wearing glasses...is the balance between the scope lens and the clarifier strength. Trial and error seems to take a lot of time. Anyone have a resource to simplify the process?
> [/


I think that since everybody's eyes are different that trial and error is the only way to find out which works best for you.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Started out with a 4X lens 20 years ago and still use a 4X lens at age 72.

I got this way; The more power the more perceived movement - same as using a pin too small - more perceived movement.

I've had some outstanding glass lens in 6X, but needed a clarifier for over 20 yards. When nerves were like steel the 6X lens was nice...."When" is a key word.


----------



## Stryker13 (Dec 11, 2021)

I've always shot a 6x indoors but I see lots of people using 4x. I wish I started with a 4x and went up from there honestly!


----------



## Chippy1717 (Nov 25, 2021)

Stryker13 said:


> I've always shot a 6x indoors but I see lots of people using 4x. I wish I started with a 4x and went up from there honestly!


I started with a 2x and I think today I’m gonna try a 4x and see if that helps improve my scores!


----------



## Stryker13 (Dec 11, 2021)

Chippy1717 said:


> I started with a 2x and I think today I’m gonna try a 4x and see if that helps improve my scores!


Thats exactly what I would do! Good luck I hope it helps!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Chippy1717 said:


> What’s everyones general consensus on this? I’m interested to see everyone’s picks and reasoning as to which magnifications y’all like! I shoot a 4x but have kicked around the idea of getting a 6x!


.


Chippy1717 said:


> Clarifier?


I've used a 4X since I started using a scope and never needed a clarifier. I was 54 back then and I'm now 72. Game doesn't make any difference, 3D, Indoor, Outdoor and Field. 

I've had two 6X lens (glass) that were great for 20 yards, but after 20 yards I needed clarifier...Didn't need either and sold both. I do have a 5X (glass), but I've never used it (new).


----------



## Chippy1717 (Nov 25, 2021)

SonnyThomas said:


> .
> 
> 
> I've used a 4X since I started using a scope and never needed a clarifier. I was 54 back then and I'm now 72. Game doesn't make any difference, 3D, Indoor, Outdoor and Field.
> ...


I shot a 6x today indoor and liked it! But I need to get me a 4 or 5 for outdoor stuff!


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

huteson2us2 said:


> I started off with a 2X in the 70s. Went up to a 4X in the late 70s to early 80s. Went up to a 5X in the 80s. Up to a 6X in the 90s. Up to a 7X in the early 2000s. Down to 6X around 2010. Down to 5X around 2018. Now at 74, I am looking into a 4X. The circle of life in archery.


What letoff were you shooting in the 70’s vs now? 😀 I just mention it jokingly as I have an old Bear Alaskan bow from the 70’s that feels like about 30% letoff. I started in ‘84 at 50% letoff.


----------



## aaron50 (Aug 18, 2014)

70’v with 4x is what I use


----------



## joshua.d.shaffer (Dec 21, 2021)

For indoor FITA shooting I've always used a 4x scope and NO clarifier on purpose. I like to see a fuzzy gold rather than stress out about seeing the X-ring. Best of luck!


----------



## mitja_bonca (Oct 24, 2021)

Why not 8x anyone? Just asking as a rookie. Isn`t closer better?


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

With higher magnification your pin is going to be moving all over the place causing you not to get it settled for the shot. You might be ok, you just have to try it.


----------



## The Archery Shop (Nov 23, 2021)

I have shot a 6x since I started using a lense in the MBO class in the 90s. That moved into the indoor spots. I just like a 6x. I have experimented but always go back to a 6X with a #2 clairifier


----------



## fhsutiger149 (12 mo ago)

4x is my favorite. can see well and not to shaky


----------



## matt_swanson (Jul 11, 2021)

4x for all purpose. No clarifier.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lens quality has always played more of a part than magnification for me; especially after getting away from running clarifiers. Nothing against clarifiers and they do work very well, but they are one more thing than can fail in adverse conditions(if you've ever gotten water in a clarifier shooting FITA you know what i'm talking about).

That said I run 3x for basically everything, for my eyes it was the highest i could go and not need a clarifier with the lenses I was shooting. I've got some 4x's coming from a new lens outfit to play with; but I also have a 3x backordered.

Depending what you like for a sight picture for the specific game at hand lens power may change to get the proper fit of dot/pin to target size.


----------

